# New to me CCR2000



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey all, the other day I just picked up a CCR2000 18180C, Not sure of the year but I think its somewhere around the late 1980's. It's in pretty good shape for its age and start first pull. I can't wait for our next snow fall so I can take it for a spin lol

Cheers, Rob


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, enjoy! Does that have the Suzuki engine? Hopefully you'll get some snow soon!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool, enjoy! Does that have the Suzuki engine? Hopefully you'll get some snow soon!


yep it has the suzuki. those things are light little powerhouse's. i am always on the lookout for 2000's. 

i think the 2000's actually beat the 3650's in throwing distance in most conditions. but in heavy wet snow you will notice the difference in power.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm digging the chrome handlebars, nice find.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Rob, they're *great* when they're running right, but when things are worn out and start to go wrong, the parts can be $$$$. I've owned two, one with electric start and one without. I bought the one with electric start for "cheap". Turned out to be the most expensive snow blower I'd ever own.


----------



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool, enjoy! Does that have the Suzuki engine? Hopefully you'll get some snow soon!


Yup, it has the Suzuki motor in it! looks like I should get to try it out next week as long as the weather man isnt lying!


----------



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

uberT said:


> Rob, they're *great* when they're running right, but when things are worn out and start to go wrong, the parts can be $$$$. I've owned two, one with electric start and one without. I bought the one with electric start for "cheap". Turned out to be the most expensive snow blower I'd ever own.


This one seems to be in good running order. Once spring rolls around ill probably give the carb a good cleaning and just go over everything.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

uberT said:


> Rob, they're *great* when they're running right, but when things are worn out and start to go wrong, the parts can be $$$$. I've owned two, one with electric start and one without. I bought the one with electric start for "cheap". Turned out to be the most expensive snow blower I'd ever own.


I completely refurbed a 2000E for myself and am very slowly doing a 3000E. The engines are pretty much bulletproof except for the CCR 2000 ignition module which is really the only component prone to fail after 10+ years. Mines a 1989 and has needed nothing other than carb cleanings. The frames on both were pretty well hammered so I junked everything but the plastic cover and the main frame but that's just 15-20 years of use, no fault of Toro's.

The mikuni carbs always clean up great. Parts are very pricey but you shouldn't need much. Maybe a bowl if rusted and the bowl gaskets. I don't think they have the same torque as the later 2450/3650 but they're far more pleasant to use (quieter). Plus the Briggs plastic carbs really are junk (finally went to metal around 08) and the engines seem to eat starter motor housings and pinion gears.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, it was the ignition components that were giving me problems. The engine/carb were fine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats and nice find robob!! i'm still using a ccr3000E, seems quitter than my 2450 or 3650 but the 3000 seems to be down on power compared to the 2450 and 3650


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice looking machine Robob! I'm sure it will perform very well!


----------



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

detdrbuzzard said:


> congrats and nice find robob!! i'm still using a ccr3000E, seems quitter than my 2450 or 3650 but the 3000 seems to be down on power compared to the 2450 and 3650


Thanks! I picked up a second unit for my dad and its the ccr3000, also. Used it the past few days and I'm quite impressed with its power


----------



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

gibbs296 said:


> Nice looking machine Robob! I'm sure it will perform very well!



Thanks!


----------



## Robob2367 (Feb 8, 2019)

The last few days we have had a good amount of snow come down (for Toronto anyways lol). Ended up grabbing a second machine, a ccr3000 for my Dad. Have to say I'm quite impressed with these machines. I doubt I'd need anything else as long as I can keep it running!


----------

